# My New Mare!!



## Marcee2800 (Mar 5, 2008)

So this is my new thoroughbred mare, she is will be 4 years old
on April 16, 2008 and i couldn't getting her stand square cause I haven't gone to pick her up yet so it was just at their farm in the paddock but I have some that aren't to bad.
So here she is.


































and here is one from the ad:









and here is the dam: (on the left)









and the Sire:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

congrats on your new horse! She's so pretty!

What do you plan on doing with her?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Very pretty mare, her confo looks good. She'll be stunning with some muscle and topline :wink: . Congratulations on buying her.


----------



## Marcee2800 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks  

I am planning on Jumping with her and some
Dressage classes cause that will only improve her
over fences. 
Yeah her hind end especially needs some mussel,
I just love her sires conformation


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i agree. He looks absolutely stunning


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry forgot to add "Welcome to the Horseforum!"


----------



## Marcee2800 (Mar 5, 2008)

And they had him at the farm and he is such a gentlemen,
we were feeding him peppermints and stuff.  

Thank- you


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

She needs muscling. But she's pretty.


----------



## Marcee2800 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks yeah she still needs to mature a bit to.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It looks like she is going to need a lot of work to build up some muscle tone. I thought it was awesome to have those 2 last pictures of her on the track. I would have loved to have those photos with the tbs I have owned in the past.

Thanks for sharing, very neat!


----------



## Marcee2800 (Mar 5, 2008)

It will and it won't cause her sire offspring tends to 
be slow maturing and when she starts using her back
end all the time then she will tone up,
Oh thats not her on the track it is her Dam and Sire
she has never been raced, thanks


----------



## Marcee2800 (Mar 5, 2008)

If any one is interested these are her bloodlines.

http://www.pedigreequery.com/believing+the+cure


----------

